# BC in Estes Park/RMNP?



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

The old resort is near Allenspark. I've heard its good but never been in the flesh


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Great site for trail maps of defunct CO areas:

www.coloradoskihistory.com/history/trailmaps.html


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Actually, the old Hidden Valley is located on lower Trail Ridge Road. The Parkies have turned the lower part of it into a mellow little sledding hill complete with warming hut. There are a few chutes in the area to be skied, but not all that great, IMO.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Cool site Flaco!


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Old ski area near Allenspark? What was that called? Maybe the Allenspark Tree Team can chime in and give up the goods.


----------

